# Bradley Smoker



## andyo350 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

I am looking into purchasing my first smoker. I am currently looking at the electric Bradley 4 rack. I have read a mixture of reviews to the point of my head exploding. I would very much appreciate some feedback from users on the above machine. Thanks for reading.

Happy New Year,

Andy


----------



## albertabound (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought one a couple of years ago and my friend bought the 6 rack.

Both of us have had nothing but trouble. door falling off and cracking, digital box died, temp sensor, element troubles etc. Both units.

At first Bradley was great but then nothing. They assured me that if I had anymore troubles they would look after me due to problems from the start but of course they are not honouring that now.

Going to throw it in the garbage and look for a QUALITY smoker and company that actually stands behind their product.

Just my opinion


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2013)

I have had my Bradley for 10 years and have 0 problems. I went through 5 MES-POS

Bradley has the best CS out there.


----------



## unhappy custome (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought a Bradley Original smoker and it broke after during the third use. The hopper kept feeding discs into the smoker. The problem is a known issue on the manufacturer website and they refused to return or refund my item. Their customer service is absolutely horrible. Stay away from Bradley Smokers.

I have email threads showing them not taking accountability for their cheaply made product. They refused to call me and they emailed me faulty directions on how to fix the product.


----------



## tuttle (Sep 25, 2013)

I personally have a Bradley digital 4 rack smoker. I love it. Set it and forget it. Meat is always great and I have had it for about 2 years without any problems


----------



## unhappy custome (Sep 25, 2013)

Tuttle, what kind of Bradley Smoker do you have? Have you ever had to work with customer service. The issue I have is with a defective switch that feeds the disks into the smoker. It is a known issue on their website and they have a set of instructions on how to fix it yourself but it still doesn't work.

I have heard and read numerous complaints about this very issue and Bradley refuses to fix the product or improve quality control of their product.

Do you have any other smoker you use? I basically just wasted $330 on a horrible product, I need to buy a new one.


----------



## tuttle (Sep 25, 2013)

I. Have the 4 rack digital Jim beam edition. I have not had to deal with ccustomer service. It had been th best smoker since I opened the box. In the past I had a propane brinkmann but I upgraded because of the ease of use


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 29, 2013)

I Never had any issues with the smoker and *NEVER WITH BRADLEY CUSTOMER SERVICE.*

I know 1st hand that Bradley has replaced parts and whole smokers without question.

I have the original 4 rack, digital 4 and 6 rack, propane and new 2 rack.

So final word

I think your full of BS


----------



## banger (Mar 4, 2014)

I also have the four rack bradley.  Really easy to set up season and smoke.   It has been great.  I even did a 16# Turkey!  The one con I have so far is preheating time.  Turning on the smoke element with out brisquetts has helped but I plan 1hour min to get a steady temp.


----------



## sb59 (Mar 4, 2014)

AndyO350 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing my first smoker. I am currently looking at the electric Bradley 4 rack. I have read a mixture of reviews to the point of my head exploding. I would very much appreciate some feedback from users on the above machine. Thanks for reading.
> 
> ...


So far 3 for and 3 against. May as well flip a coin.


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had my Bradley for 18 months and have had no problem with it. I have two friends who have Bradleys and have had no problem with them.

Disco


----------



## daron jake (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a Bradley Smoker generator attached to an old refrigerator that I used continually for about 2 years until it was blown away by a tornado. Only problem I ever had with it was when it was below zero it didn't want to feed pucks. I didn't take it personally because I really don't want to work outside when it's below zero myself :-) never had an opportunity to speak to their customer service, tornado damage is not covered.


----------



## drock (Mar 4, 2014)

hello, I have a six rack bradley digital smoker and two propane smokers. personaly i wish I hadnt purchased the bradley.  I found it takes for ever to get up to temp and cant hold the temp. my favorite is my masterbuilt extra wide propane smoker


----------



## hkeiner (Mar 4, 2014)

> Hi folks,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing my first smoker.


I support your decision to get an electric smoker as your first smoker over a propane, charcoal, or stick burner. I have had propane and charcoal smokers before and found that electric is much easier to use (for many reasons) and the results can arguably be just as good. Notwithstanding occasional 'horror stories' from some members on both the MES and Bradley , I think you will find many users of either the MES or the Bradley are happy with their reliability and performance for the money invested. There is always a chance of getting a lemon but significantly better electric smokers will cost significantly more too. I personally chose the MES and AMNPS combination over the Bradley mostly to avoid buying pucks and avoid the mechanical puck feeder mechanism, rather that any perceived difference in reliability or smoking capability. Plus I like the MES's window on the door. Just my thoughts....


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

hkeiner said:


> I support your decision to get an electric smoker as your first smoker over a gas, charcoal, or stick burner. I found that electric is much easier to use (for multiple reasons) and the results can arguably be just as good. Notwithstanding occasional 'horror stories' from some members on both the MES and Bradley , I think you will find many users of either the MES or the Bradley are happy with their reliability for the money invested. There is always a chance of getting a lemon but much more reliable/better electric smoker models will cost more.  I personally chose the MES and AMNPS combination over the Bradley mostly to avoid buying pucks and having a mechanical puck feeder mechanism, rather that any perceived difference in reliability or smoking capability. Plus I like the MES's window on the door. Just my thoughts....


Just for information, I use an AMNPS with my Bradley for longer smokes.


----------



## unhappy custome (Mar 4, 2014)

It looks like I am a little late getting back to Mr. Pig Face/lord of the internet/guy I have never spoken too. I am honored that he chose his 5200th post to speak about something he knows nothing about. If he stepped away from from this forum for a minute and checked out the Bradley website he would discover that the problem I had was a KNOWN ISSUE. The CSR sent me the wrong directions on how to fix it (why am I expected to fix a $300 product that I bought two weeks prior?) and voided my warranty because I didn't keep the box for the product.

Maybe I'm the dumbass, and not Pig Face, because I expected a $300 product to work for more than three uses. I have since bough a different smoker and left a positive review for them on Amazon. I will not name my new smoker because I don't want it to appear like I am trying to persuade anyone from purchasing a Bradley product. I am merely sharing the experience I had with the company.

PS. Why is it the number 1 review for Bradley about how they do such a great job shipping new parts to replace defective ones? Why do so many new units have defective parts? Why can't they ship a product that works the first time, and every time? Why charge a premium price for a cheap, Chinese made product?


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

Unhappy Custome said:


> It looks like I am a little late getting back to Mr. Pig Face/lord of the internet/guy I have never spoken too. I am honored that he chose his 5200th post to speak about something he knows nothing about. If he stepped away from from this forum for a minute and checked out the Bradley website he would discover that the problem I had was a KNOWN ISSUE. The CSR sent me the wrong directions on how to fix it (why am I expected to fix a $300 product that I bought two weeks prior?) and voided my warranty because I didn't keep the box for the product.
> 
> Maybe I'm the dumbass, and not Pig Face, because I expected a $300 product to work for more than three uses. I have since bough a different smoker and left a positive review for them on Amazon. I will not name my new smoker because I don't want it to appear like I am trying to persuade anyone from purchasing a Bradley product. I am merely sharing the experience I had with the company.
> 
> PS. Why is it the number 1 review for Bradley about how they do such a great job shipping new parts to replace defective ones? Why do so many new units have defective parts? Why can't they ship a product that works the first time, and every time? Why charge a premium price for a cheap, Chinese made product?


Ah, I do love the banter of a good argument, witty repartee, clever arguments. However, this is abusive. If you disagree, just say so. No need to get personal or use name calling. We're all here to learn, discuss and have fun. Not to attack or be attacked. Take a pill.

Disco


----------



## tuttle (Mar 4, 2014)

Disco! You nailed it right on the head! Thank you


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> Ah, I do love the banter of a good argument, witty repartee, clever arguments. However, this is abusive. If you disagree, just say so. No need to get personal or use name calling. We're all here to learn, discuss and have fun. Not to attack or be attacked. Take a pill.
> 
> Disco


Disco,   I think that his post was probably in response to this one:


nepas said:


> I Never had any issues with the smoker and *NEVER WITH BRADLEY CUSTOMER SERVICE.*
> 
> I know 1st hand that Bradley has replaced parts and whole smokers without question.
> 
> ...


Personally, I thought his response was fairly measured and tame.   Someone tells me that they think I'm full of BS, I'd reply by saying "GFY"    :-)


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2014)

I have an ex pal who peddles the things. He clowns around with them a lot. He says the gizmos cook good but the proprieteary hockey puck things which make them huff can be hard to find and they cost an arm and a leg. He say it takes 18 pucks for brisket. I been tryng to devise a plan to clone the pucks. Looks like sawdust and Elmers glue to the untrained eye. Them Canadians are pretty good tricksters eh? He dont sell them any more. A person coulda bought em cheap and stacked em deep when he got sick of messing with em.


----------



## sb59 (Mar 5, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Disco,   I think that his post was probably in response to this one:
> 
> Personally, I thought his response was fairly measured and tame.   Someone tells me that they think I'm full of BS, I'd reply by saying "GFY"    :-)


X2


----------



## mbaileybend (Mar 5, 2014)

I have had my Bradley for over 10 years with no problems.  I think it is a good smoker.  

Mike


----------



## daron jake (Mar 5, 2014)

I believe the pucks are made out of small wood chips and cornstarch


----------



## unhappy custome (Mar 5, 2014)

Disco,

I appreciate your response to my comment. I was directing my comment to Nepas, the guy with a pig costume on his face. He basically called BS on my experience with Bradley without any knowledge of the situation. Thinking back about his post history I wonder if he is getting paid from Bradley or has an equity stake in the company. 5000 posts in three years is pretty excessive.

Bigwheel, I felt like telling the guy to GFY but I have better things to do then start a flame war on teh Internets.


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Disco,   I think that his post was probably in response to this one:
> 
> Personally, I thought his response was fairly measured and tame.   Someone tells me that they think I'm full of BS, I'd reply by saying "GFY"    :-)


Both should take a pill.

Disco


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

Unhappy Custome said:


> Disco,
> 
> I appreciate your response to my comment. I was directing my comment to Nepas, the guy with a pig costume on his face. He basically called BS on my experience with Bradley without any knowledge of the situation. Thinking back about his post history I wonder if he is getting paid from Bradley or has an equity stake in the company. 5000 posts in three years is pretty excessive.
> 
> Bigwheel, I felt like telling the guy to GFY but I have better things to do then start a flame war on teh Internets.


Whatever. I just think anyone should make it personal. If someone flames me, I try not to feed the fires.

Disco


----------



## goliath (Mar 5, 2014)

i went with the MES simply because i dont want to be like a crack head and be OWNED BY THE PUCKS !!!!!

with the MES i can burn anything. i have also bought the MES cold smoke generator ($60) unit and i use it for all of my smoking. can use chips, sawdust, pellets.... i have also done a mail box mod with the AMPS for the extra long overnight smokes. i have since built myself a larger electric and still use the MES smoke gen and the mail box mod as my smoke sources. i have friends with Bradleys and the only complaint i get is the continual cost of the pucks..

they like the opportunity to choose smoke sources!!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> Both should take a pill.
> 
> Disco





Disco said:


> Whatever. I just think anyone should make it personal. If someone flames me, I try not to feed the fires.
> 
> Disco


Meh, Canadian pacifist


----------



## goliath (Mar 5, 2014)

I USED TO MAKE HOUSE CALLS DISCO !!!!!!

send me his address ...  HA HA HA













SHOECOP.JPG



__ goliath
__ Mar 5, 2014






and YUP ... that is me ...   LOL

GOLIATH  :0)


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Meh, Canadian pacifist


Sadly true. Canadians don't like fights. We're good at them, we just don't like them.

Disco


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> I USED TO MAKE HOUSE CALLS DISCO !!!!!!
> 
> send me his address ...  HA HA HA
> 
> ...


Yes sir! The shoes are off.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sure do hear the Unhappy Customer side of this. That kinda stuff would get anybody riled up. Seems like customer service is going from pee poor to non existence in every facet of life. Hey Disco..those Mounties took away my Uncle's favorite pocket pistol up there in Canada one time. They never did send it back. How do they expect a person to protect themselves from beserk Polar Bears and drunk Eskimoe ladies?


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sure do hear the Unhappy Customer side of this. That kinda stuff would get anybody riled up. Seems like customer service is going from pee poor to non existence in every facet of life. Hey Disco..those Mounties took away my Uncle's favorite pocket pistol up there in Canada one time. They never did send it back. How do they expect a person to protect themselves from beserk Polar Bears and drunk Eskimoe ladies?


If you are facing a polar bear, you want a high caliber rifle not a pistol. A BB gun would do as much good as a pistol.

As for drunk Eskimo ladies (they are actually Inuit) you will find no greater welcome than visiting their villages and homes. You should be so lucky to be attacked by an Inuit lady.

Now, if you want to know what you might need protection from, it would be an Alberta cowgirl or a prairie farming lady. Most of us aren't man enough to handle them! Although, trying is well worth the risk. I went to a dance once and they showed me a dance called the butterfly. You spun one lady then the other. When I "spun" them, they were so strong the whipped me around and my feet left the ground. That was one of the best weekends of my life!

So, we aren't big on hand guns up here but we do hunt (I get deer and elk in my yard), party and hope for an attack from our women!

So come on up, I'll protect you.

Disco


----------



## icecold23 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have had my Jim Beam addition 4 rack, digital Bradley smoker.

All in all, not a bad smoker.  The best thing out there, no.

Pros

1) Easy!  Set and forget.

2) Cold smoke ability - great if you are planning on smoking cheese or cold smoking bacon/fish.  You can do this a number of ways.  Buy the kit, build the adapter yourself, or just wait until it is cold enough.

3) Easy to modify (if that is your thing).  If you are fairly handy, I'd recommend saving some money and buying the analog and adding the PID controller (either the DIY or plug and play).

4) Good Customer Service

5) Constant, consistent smoke.  Shouldn't have to worry about running out of smoke during the long cooks.

6) Reasonably priced.  Not the cheapest, but not the most expensive.  A good middle of the road product.

The Cons

1) Temperature swings.  I was seeing about 20 degree swings on my smoker.  For big whole muscle meat products, not the end of the world, but more delicate, like sausage, I am not so sure.

2) Heating element might be a little undersized.  It does take awhile to warm up, about an hour.  I did buy a Auber plug and play controller though, and I have noticed a pretty significant temperature difference between the controller and the smoker (this did solve my first issue nicely).

3) The damn pucks!  Expensive and not the easiest to find everywhere.  Be sure to check around locally before you buy one.,m m,

4) Smoker box doesn't seem to be as well insulated as some of the others.

Overall, I'm happy with my smoker, and I'd buy one again. I love it for smoking salmon!  Great stuff coming out it.  I would still consider it a beginner smoker though, as I would most of the cabinet type, electric smokers.  I have been looking at getting a pellet grill/smoker next.  But, I will still hold on to the Bradley.


----------



## sandlapper (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had Bradley's for more than 15 years. My original still is operative and in use and my 6 rack digital has needed a replacement control unit. I have found their customer service most accommodating, and I have talked with their engineer to discuss other issues I have perceived and found him willing to listen and explain the limitations they have due to govt. regs.

Having said that my main complaint about the Bradley is the heating element is too small and even here in SoCar in fall winter and spring I have difficulty obtaining and maintaining the desired temp if it is more than 150F. That led me to buy a Cookshack and that solved those problems. The Amerique is my NBF! and even it has some warts. I still use the Bradley's when I do a lot of cooking at one time and they still work fine within their limitations.


----------

